# BLCK FRIDAY 2021



## Nick Black (22/11/21)

*The Sony PlayStation 5 (Disc Edition) including FIFA22 is UP FOR GRABS!!!
We don’t play games, but we know YOU do!*





We are giving you a chance to win something amazing this BLCK Friday.

Place an order online or in-store during our BLCK Friday Sale and you will be automatically entered into the Draw.

Competition runs:
From Thursday the 25th of November 2021 at Midnight &
Ends on Monday the 29th of November 2021 at 8PM

The winner will be announced on the 7th of December 2021

Competition Rules:
Entry is open to all South African residents over the age of 18
Enter by purchasing Online or In-Store
You can enter as many times as you like (each entry needs a new order).
Entry is closed to all direct employees of BLCK Flavour
The competition ends Monday the 29th of November 2021 at 8PM. The winner will be randomly chosen & announced on 7th December 2021.
Prizes cannot be exchanged for cash or transferred
No responsibility will be accepted for entries lost, delayed, or damaged in transmission.
Entries reflected on Promoter’s records will be treated as the only validation source and will be the only evidence of successful entries.
If a participant does not complete all the steps, this entry will not be counted.
In the event of the promoter not being able to contact the winner, the promoter reserves the right to draw another winner
If a participant contravenes these rules, the participant may, at the Promoter’s discretion, be disqualified from the competition.
The judge’s decision is final and no correspondence will be entered into.
E&OE

Prize: SONY PLAYSTATION 5 Disc Edition including FIFA 22 ONLY
END______________________________________

WARNING: PRODUCTS MAY CONTAIN NICOTINE. NICOTINE IS AN ADDICTIVE CHEMICAL​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Nick Black (23/11/21)

ARE YOU READY???

The wait is almost over, our much-anticipated BLCK FRIDAY 2021 SALE is almost here!!!
This year, our BLCK Friday Specials will be live for 5 days! 



 

 

 



Starting on Thursday the 25th of November 2021 at Midnight (12:01AM) &
Ending on Monday the 29th of November 2021 at 8PM

Enjoy 20% off your entire purchase either in-store or online during our BLCK Friday Sale
CODE: BLCK21 - AUTOMATICALLY APPLIED AT CHECKOUT!

THE CLASSIC R5 Sale is BACK! THIS ONES FOR THE DIY GUYS

Selected Flavour Concentrates that you know & love from only R5!!!

Get yourself a 500ml Vegetable Glycerin (VG) for just R5!!!
(This is an Online Exclusive, not available In-Store & Limited to 1 per Customer. Any attempt to circumvent Limits will render your order Null & Void)

ONLINE ORDERS WILL SHIP OUT ON MONDAY (29/11)
STRICTLY NO ONLINE ORDER COLLECTIONS 
STRICTLY NO IN-STORE MIXING, BUILDING OR WICKING
COURIER DELAY'S TO BE EXPECTED
NO VOUCHERS CODES CAN BE USED IN CONJUNCTION WITH THIS SALE
LIMITED QUANTITIES APPLY - E&OE
WHILE STOCKS LAST
WARNING: PRODUCTS MAY CONTAIN NICOTINE
NICOTINE IS AN ADDICTIVE CHEMICAL

Do not miss out!!! Keep an eye on our social media to stay in the loop​


----------



## Nick Black (26/11/21)

BLCK Friday Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/11/21)

Great to see 500ml of VG for R5!
Wow

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nick Black (7/12/21)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO THE LUCKY WINNER OF THE SONY PS5

Avesh Ajoodha*

Thank you to all our loyal customers for their support of our BLCK Friday 2021 Sale & Competition... better luck next time

*WATCH THE ANNOUNCEMENT HERE: *
https://www.instagram.com/tv/CXLvWXEoh5G/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link​
Stay tuned for more giveaways in the near future​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jase (24/11/22)

A few grand later .... so worth it!


----------



## Paul33 (24/11/22)

also a year late  

but i hear you! Blck vapor for the win!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jase (24/11/22)

Paul33 said:


> also a year late
> 
> but i hear you! Blck vapor for the win!


Oooops, thread necro haha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

